# purchased mug press need help with ink,paper and info.



## tonynjanet (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
I purchased a mug press for cheap off ebay and I want to do mugs. i dont know anything about sublimation ink or the paper to use? I have an epson all in one CX7400. I checked if I can use sublimation ink on this printer but nothing came up. does anyone know if I can, also where can I purchase sublimation ink for cheap and the paper to use as well. I was planning on buying the epson 1800 and I'm wondering would the sublimation ink for this printer is cheap or what printer can I buy that the ink would be cheap for mugs.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Tonya,

I am pretty sure that your printer is not one for sublimation.

If you go to Sublimation Ink Systems for Large Format and Desktop Sublimation and look under sublimation inks, it lists
all the printers that they sell ink for. I believe it is the same for Sawgrass too.

I use a C88 and find it great with refillable carts. they are discontinued now but
you may be able to find one around.

Larry


----------



## darryld (Sep 20, 2007)

i think any epson will print sublimation (something to do with their patented print heads). but i'm pretty sure not all epson printers have prefilled sublimation cartridges. you can get sublimation ink in bulk bottles so you would need to find refillable cartridges.

i also use a C88 printer and it works great!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am pretty sure there is no sublimation ink system for the 4700.. the ones that are supported are the C88+, 1400, 1800 and 4000 series for desktop.. the replacement for the C88+ is th C120 and expect a sublimation system to be out soon for it...maybe within a month or so.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

yes, I suppose the sublimation ink would pass thru the epsons print nozzles.
the problem is that in order for sublimation inks to work correctly with the printer you have to have the correct ICC profile for the ink/printer. I don't believe there
is one for the printer in question.

lar


----------



## tonynjanet (Nov 1, 2007)

can I use the orginal ink on any of these printers for mugs? or would I have to buy a kit for this?


----------



## PrintMonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

tonynjanet said:


> can I use the orginal ink on any of these printers for mugs? or would I have to buy a kit for this?


Might want to start here, DyeSub.org - An educational site for dye sublimation and digital transfer printing.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

the OEM ink will NOT do sublimation...and the 'kit' for that printer does not exist...I have been doing sublimation for over 7 years and have never heard/seen such for your printer.

You might check with some of our vendors...I have heard of transfers to hard good with specific paper but I have no personal knowledge..

This may be another case of a purchase made before research is complete


----------



## kulturati (Nov 22, 2006)

i do sell on ebay for mug press packages and blank ink systems. i'm sure you can get sublimation ink off ebay. as for a blank ink system for your cx 7400, i am not really sure since that is no available in my location. mostly though, epson is capable of printing in sublimation so there is hope yet. just look for a blank ink system or refillable cartridges that you can fill with sublimation ink.


----------



## tonynjanet (Nov 1, 2007)

what I was asking can the epson C88, the 1400 or any other epson that I purchase can I use the orginal ink to make mugs? I read a post where a person said that they were going to use the C88 to make mugs with the orginal ink. so I'm wondering if the 1400 with OEM ink would work? I'm only doing little at a time not big orders and stuff.


----------



## DaveD (Jan 31, 2008)

tonynjanet said:


> what I was asking can the epson C88, the 1400 or any other epson that I purchase can I use the orginal ink to make mugs? I read a post where a person said that they were going to use the C88 to make mugs with the orginal ink. so I'm wondering if the 1400 with OEM ink would work? I'm only doing little at a time not big orders and stuff.


If you are going to do mugs it has to be coated mugs that will accept sublimation inks. Most are great but a few are not dish washer safe. Check that before purchasing the mug. The printer & ink information you can find by going to Conde Systems - Sublimation, CrystalMPrints, Transfer Paper, Heat Presses, ChromaBlast Ink - Order Online! , or Johnson Plastics - Distributor of engravable plastics and dye sublimation materials. . These companies are sublimation suppliers. If you call them they can guide you to the right solution for your goal.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi,

you can't make mugs with the OEM ink with the C88 or any other inkjet printer that I know of. you would have to use sublimation with the coated mugs.

Lar


----------



## SWFLA1 (May 2, 2007)

TonynJanet - sounds like you need to do some research to understand what dye sub is about. The information is out there and available to anyone searching. There are certain REQUIREMENTS


----------



## tonynjanet (Nov 1, 2007)

under what name does this ink is? Is it dye based ink? clara? I found a site but am not sure what ink it is? can I have help please? thanks in advance.
Sublimation - T-shirt press - refill cartridges - blank license plates, mouse pads


----------



## kepps2813 (Sep 27, 2007)

You might want to try Blank Imprintables, Dye-Sub Inks, Dye Sublimation Experts | Laser Reproductions, Inc They use to have inks that go right into your printer. they are located around Chicago. Customer service outstanding. Good Luck! Karen


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you want to do mugs etc...you will need sublimation ink...that means either artainium, sublijet or sublibrite inks...no OEM inks will work..period...you really have to read the dye sub section...there is no shortcut to this.. I have heard there is a paper you can buy that will let you do transfers to mugs, but since it not regularly mentioned, I have to think it is not a viable option...


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

kulturati said:


> i do sell on ebay for mug press packages and blank ink systems. i'm sure you can get sublimation ink off ebay. as for a blank ink system for your cx 7400, i am not really sure since that is no available in my location. mostly though, epson is capable of printing in sublimation so there is hope yet. just look for a blank ink system or refillable cartridges that you can fill with sublimation ink.


Hi, whats the item number on your ebay item.. I'm looking for a mug press package. think i"m going to buy a c88 to do mugs and mouse pads etc...


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Vee...be careful on the sublimation inks...just make sure they come with the correct ICC profile for the software/hardware you are using...


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> Vee...be careful on the sublimation inks...just make sure they come with the correct ICC profile for the software/hardware you are using...


thanks Charles.. geez soooo much to learn.. I think I get one thing down and then.. something else.. thanks again..I sent you a PM..


----------

